# Printing two A5 in one A4



## desko (Feb 10, 2006)

I've got a pdf file in A5 format and I'd like to print it with an A4 printer.
I can print one page on each sheet, but I'd like to print two page on each sheet, in order to use half sheets. But in printing window if I choose this layout (2 pages per sheet), it reduces them as if original is A4; but I don't want to reduce them: there is enough room on the sheet for two full-size pages.
I think I need a particulare software (better if freeware or shareware) to do it: someone can tell me which one?
Thanks

PS: I hope it's clear what I need


----------



## sgould (Feb 10, 2006)

Possibly depends on your printer driver.  My HP deskjet allows you to choose this option.  Go to "print".  Then in the print window there is a "Copies and pages " pull down menu.  Choose "Layout", then "Pages per sheet" and set it to "2".  I used to have a Canon printer nad you could do that with that printer too.


----------



## desko (Feb 10, 2006)

I also use a HP deskjet at work.
If I do as you say with two A4 pages, it reduces them at about 70% in order to print two A4 pages in only one A4 sheet.
If I do as you say with two A5 pages, it doesn't need to reduce, because there is enought room; but it reduces them at about 70%, leaving large white borders.
I attach the result of my try.


----------



## sgould (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah!  I see the problem!

I'm not near my printer at the moment, so I can't check it out.  The only thing I can think of is going to Page Setup first and setting the Scale as 141%.  Then doing the Layout routine.


----------



## desko (Feb 10, 2006)

That's a good idea!
Why didn't I think about it? How much am i stupid?
It seems working
Thank a lot.


----------

